# Is this normal for an eye?



## heatherandsteim (May 6, 2014)

Hello all,

I have kind of a weird question. I have noticed this for awhile, but have always ignored it. The vet has never said anything but for some reason I always think it is strange. In both of my horse's eyes there is some small, almost ball shaped, looks like they are attached to the colored part, that hang down into the pupil of his eye. When it is bright out and his pupils are small, it seems like these balls block most of his pupil. I just have no idea if this is normal or not or if anybody else has noticed this.

Thanks!


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

It is called the corpora ***** and acts to shade the pupil from glare much like the bill of a baseball hat.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Normal, ive seen plenty of horses with them.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow...I have never seen this before. :shock: Does anyone have a picture?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Completely normal. Some horses have big ones, some have small ones but I've never seen a horse that didn't have them.


----------



## Lunavi (Jun 5, 2012)

Sahara said:


> It is called the corpora ***** and acts to shade the pupil from glare much like the bill of a baseball hat.


Never knew what they were called, but I've noticed them before. Here is a pic I found on Google.


----------



## heatherandsteim (May 6, 2014)

Thanks so much for responding everyone!

That seems like that is exactly what it is, I guess I just never had a name for it! How interesting. Horses fascinate me more and more everyday!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy cow that is cool. Now I'm gonna go look at my horses eyes. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Notanequestrian98 (Apr 25, 2014)

That is so stinkin cool! I've seen them in horse's eyes, but never really *noticed* them until you brought it up. The picture Lunavi posted almost reminds me of the Grand Canyon or something weird like that. Now I'm gonna go look at my horse's eyes xD


----------

